# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2011



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2011 às 00:08)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com* 
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## AnDré (1 Jul 2011 às 03:06)

Depois de uma semana nas montanhas do Montenegro, onde cheguei a registar 4ºC à noite, estas madrugadas tropicais sabem mesmo bem. 

Ainda 21ºC em Odivelas.


----------



## F_R (1 Jul 2011 às 09:09)

Mínima de 17.7ºC

Agora céu nublado e 21.6ºC


----------



## AnDré (1 Jul 2011 às 11:16)

Tem-se vindo a desenvolver na última hora uma célula a sudoeste da grande Lisboa. 






Em Odivelas, depois de uma noite tropical, a temperatura segue agora nos 27ºC.


----------



## rafaeljona (1 Jul 2011 às 11:37)

Muito nublado o céu.
Sigo com 25ºC.
Nuvens altas. um pequeno desenvolvimento vertical e muitas nuvens de baixa altitude.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2011 às 11:38)

AnDré disse:


> Tem-se vindo a desenvolver na última hora uma célula a sudoeste da grande Lisboa.



Para já a única situação que pode trazer "problemas" ... Situação de alerta para acompanhar as áreas que podem vir a ser afectadas: deverá tocar terra entre o Cabo Carvoeiro e o Cabo Espichel, depois das 13h00.


----------



## rafaeljona (1 Jul 2011 às 11:40)

Será que a célula em desenvolvimento chegará a Portugal??
É que pelo radar do IM, essa célula traz fortes chuvas.


----------



## rafaeljona (1 Jul 2011 às 11:51)

Gerofil disse:


> Para já a única situação que pode trazer "problemas" ... Situação de alerta para acompanhar as áreas que podem vir a ser afectadas: deverá tocar terra entre o Cabo Carvoeiro e o Cabo Espichel, depois das 13h00.




A região Oeste certo??
Pelo radar do IM tem  vindo a ter um grande desenvolvimento.


----------



## Rainy (1 Jul 2011 às 11:51)

Por aqui o ceu está a ficar escuro a oeste, mas ainda não é a célula.
Se ela atingir-nos com a intensidade que yem agora vai dar problemas como inundações, e vai ser histórico já que estamos no litoral e em JULHO!!!!


----------



## rafaeljona (1 Jul 2011 às 11:55)

Aqui está uma escuridão a Sudoeste e algumas cumulus-nimbus a Oeste e a Noroeste.
Vamos aguardar pelo desenvolvimento e trajetória da célula.


----------



## rafaeljona (1 Jul 2011 às 11:59)

A Humidade nos 60% e o vento nulo tornam o ambiente muito abafado.
Cumulus-nimbus em desenvolvimento.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jul 2011 às 12:00)

Acordei agora, fui ao sat até dei um pulo 

Que célula tão boa 

Pena é talvez não chegar cá..


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jul 2011 às 12:04)

Tenho muitas duvidas em que essa célula chegue ainda com força a Portugal.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2011 às 12:04)

Bom dia!

28,8ºC actuais e céu predominantemente nublado por Altocumulus Castellanus.

Aguardo pelo que virá:


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jul 2011 às 12:18)

Eu não liguei ás previsões da carta do IM aladin, que preve chuva para Lisboa e Setúbal entre as 12h e as 15h.. Vamos ver 

Outra que não esperava... 31ºC actuais


----------



## F_R (1 Jul 2011 às 12:26)

27.1ºC

Ver se ainda chega alguma coisa aqui para estes lados


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jul 2011 às 12:30)

F_R disse:


> 27.1ºC
> 
> Ver se ainda chega alguma coisa aqui para estes lados



Curioso, por aqui também estão 27.1ºC e céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## Rainy (1 Jul 2011 às 12:31)

a célula está cada vez mais forte e maior,e mais estão a nascer atras da mesma!!


----------



## stormy (1 Jul 2011 às 12:40)

Esta situação passou completamente ao lado das nossa previsões...heheh
Como são boas estas surpresas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jul 2011 às 12:47)

Imagem de Radar:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jul 2011 às 12:48)

Hmmmm eu tou pra ver o que para aí vem 

28,6ºC e vento fraco entre NE e S.


----------



## Met (1 Jul 2011 às 12:54)

Por Cascais já trovejou há pouco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jul 2011 às 12:55)

Met disse:


> Por Cascais já trovejou há pouco.



Mas que saudades que eu tinha de ouvir isso.


----------



## rafaeljona (1 Jul 2011 às 13:01)

Oiço trovoes ao longe e começa a pingalhar fraco.

Já estava com saudades desta chuvinha e da trovoada.
Muito muito escuro entre Sudoeste e Oeste.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jul 2011 às 13:13)

E a previsão do IM muda para: Trovoada em Lisboa e Setúbal


----------



## Rainy (1 Jul 2011 às 13:16)

Escuridão para oeste e sodoeste com um relampago


----------



## rafaeljona (1 Jul 2011 às 13:21)

Aqui já choveu mas nada de grande coisa.
A célula vai tocar terra a ke horas(mais ou menos)???


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2011 às 13:35)

stormy disse:


> Esta situação passou completamente ao lado das nossa previsões...heheh Como são boas estas surpresas



Achas ? 

Análise de Modelos

Clouds tops


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jul 2011 às 13:39)

Grande vendaval !

Vento moderado e a temperatura desce bastante.


----------



## rafaeljona (1 Jul 2011 às 13:46)

Avisto daqui muitas cordas de água.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2011 às 14:00)

Depois de uma máxima de *29,6ºC*, a temperatura desce com alguma rapidez. Para já, 25,3ºC.

A humidade vai aumentando, para os 48% actuais.

Ouvi um _ronco_, há pouco, e há alguns Mammatus por aqui, se bem que não-bem-definidos.

Pressão nos 1017 hPa.


----------



## stormy (1 Jul 2011 às 14:00)

Gerofil disse:


> Achas ?
> 
> Análise de Modelos
> 
> Clouds tops



Ontem o modelo não via praticamente nada.
Só hoje reparei numa pequena ULL nos 300hpa e aos 200hpa, de resto, nada mais estava previsto do que uma situação de pantano em altitude no caminho de um cavado que se encontra a NE dos Açores e cruzará Portugal continental no Domingo.

O que o Estofex via era que este pantano em altura tinha associado uma linha de forçamento sobre a PI, e que esta poderia gerar instabilidade dado o grande aquecimento diurno...eles explicam isso muito bem e até colocam a possibilidade de trovoada nuns meros 15% E SÓ NO INTERIOR!

Ora..é estranho uma perturbação aos 300hpa gerar tanta actividade, ainda para mais no litoral....onde pouco mais há que uma pluma de ar tropical que tem vindo de S e neste momento cobre o litoral a sul do C carvoeiro...de resto..nada de especial que justifique esta actividade.


----------



## rafaeljona (1 Jul 2011 às 14:06)

Bastantes mammutus em formação e já bem definidos.


----------



## F_R (1 Jul 2011 às 14:07)

29.1ºC e a sol a despertar.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jul 2011 às 14:08)

Está-me a querer parecer que se tá tudo a espalhar e a dissipar 

26,6ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jul 2011 às 14:09)

Pessoal, como nunca vi, podem-me confirmar se são mammatus?


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jul 2011 às 14:09)

Que escuridão para Oeste ..


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jul 2011 às 14:12)

Sim, são Duarte, brutal 

Pinga neste momento por aqui.


----------



## Agreste (1 Jul 2011 às 14:15)

Pelo satélite e pelo radar vem ai uma bela descarga de água...


----------



## mocha (1 Jul 2011 às 14:20)

Começou a chover agora, e ja se ouve trovoada


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jul 2011 às 14:23)

E cá nada, só algumas nuvens inufensivas, o vento é que sopra fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Jul 2011 às 14:28)

Amadora,

Abafadissimo, que causa um relativo mau estar!! Já apanhei com aguaceiros, quentinhos por sinal!! Está-se a por muito escuro para SW!!!


----------



## rafaeljona (1 Jul 2011 às 14:31)

Por aqui apenas uma escuridão a entre Sul e Oeste.
Alguns mammutus bem definidos.
Vento fraco a moderado e humidade a aumentar.


----------



## Fantkboy (1 Jul 2011 às 14:38)

TROVOADA EM LOURES!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jul 2011 às 14:41)

Por aqui o panorama é este


----------



## Pixie (1 Jul 2011 às 14:42)

Trovoada em Sacavém e chuva...


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jul 2011 às 14:44)

Actual:







Começa a chover e os trovões já se ouvem.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jul 2011 às 14:46)

AndréFrade disse:


> Actual:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epá quem me dera que isso estivesse aqui.

Por aqui sigo com 33.4ºC e o céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jul 2011 às 14:54)




----------



## Lightning (1 Jul 2011 às 14:55)

Por Corroios aguaceiros e trovoada, acompanhados também de rajadas de vento por vezes forte.  A chuvinha fresca sabe bem no lombo, o tempo está muito abafado. 

A trovoada há pouco fez-se ouvir, com alguns trovões moderados. Por agora pinga.

Quando vi a previsão de trovoada do IM para hoje até parecia mentira. Mas ainda bem que não é.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jul 2011 às 14:58)

Por aqui neste momento apróxima-se um pequena aguaceiro, mas resta saber se vem ou passa ao lado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jul 2011 às 15:02)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jul 2011 às 15:06)

E está a passar ao lado.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jul 2011 às 15:06)

Chasing Thunder disse:


>



Nitidamente com os copos  só falsos ecos, pelo radar aqui devia tar a chover bem, tal como por toda a região de Lisboa coisa que não só não está a ocorrer como está um calor do caraças, 26,8ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jul 2011 às 15:14)

Finalmente já pinga por aqui


----------



## squidward (1 Jul 2011 às 15:15)

parece-me é que essa mancha vermelha vem direitinha para aqui.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Jul 2011 às 15:15)

Acho que as celulas estão com alergia á terra firme... 

Por aqui tudo na mesma e não espero outra coisa... por agora !


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jul 2011 às 15:20)

Bela trovão a rasgar o céu.

Vento moderado e céu negro e cerrado a chegar-se de SW.


----------



## rozzo (1 Jul 2011 às 15:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Nitidamente com os copos  só falsos ecos, pelo radar aqui devia tar a chover bem, tal como por toda a região de Lisboa coisa que não só não está a ocorrer como está um calor do caraças, 26,8ºC.



Nuvens com base alta, já foi muitas vezes discutida a história dos "ecos falsos" em várias situações! 

Quando a base é alta, o radar está a sobrestimar a chuva, ao mostrar rain/rates irrealistas à superfície, mas realistas em níveis altos. Pelo caminho grande parte da chuva evapora-se pelo caminho até cá abaixo.. É isso.

Não "está com os copos" o radar, não é como aqueles ecos "fantasma" a Sul do Algarve. É real, mas a níveis altos.
É preciso é lembrar que quando a base das nuvens é alta, a chuva que vai cair cá em baixo é sempre menos do que o radar acusa, tal como o oposto, em nuvens de base extremamente baixa, em que por vezes temos apenas amarelos, e dilúvios a ocorrer.
É uma questão de lembrar disso. 

Já agora, para ter uma ideia da altitude dessa base:


----------



## rafaeljona (1 Jul 2011 às 15:30)

Aguaceiro fortissimo
Com granizo(acho), tal é barulho nos vidros e no telhado .


----------



## rafaeljona (1 Jul 2011 às 15:34)

Se não era granizo eram gotas enormes.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Jul 2011 às 15:41)

Surpresa que não foi assim tanta surpresa, pois já esperava isto desde ontem. 

Com 28ºC parece que estamos nalguma selva tropical, estive na rua e está um ar bem "peganhento".

As nuvens têm uma movimentação muito lenta, já pingou e choveu fraco, e estava um aguaceiro a descarregar bem mesmo a sul de mim.

Por volta das 14:40:





E há alguns minutos atrás:


----------



## rafaeljona (1 Jul 2011 às 15:48)

Novamente um aguaceiro forte.
Vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Geiras (1 Jul 2011 às 15:50)

Boas

Pouco depois das 14h começou a chover bem, 0.5mm acumulados.
A temperatura atingiu os 32.5ºC mas agora estão 29.4ºC com céu encoberto...tempo abafado 

Mínima de 18.3ºC


----------



## rozzo (1 Jul 2011 às 15:58)

stormy disse:


> Ontem o modelo não via praticamente nada.
> Só hoje reparei numa pequena ULL nos 300hpa e aos 200hpa, de resto, nada mais estava previsto do que uma situação de pantano em altitude no caminho de um cavado que se encontra a NE dos Açores e cruzará Portugal continental no Domingo.
> 
> O que o Estofex via era que este pantano em altura tinha associado uma linha de forçamento sobre a PI, e que esta poderia gerar instabilidade dado o grande aquecimento diurno...eles explicam isso muito bem e até colocam a possibilidade de trovoada nuns meros 15% E SÓ NO INTERIOR!
> ...



Sinceramente, na verdade estamos todos a "exagerar" um pouco.
Se formos práticos, na verdade, tirando uma ou outra expecção local, aqui na zona de Lisboa, além de umas pingas e uns trovões.. Não está a haver praticamente acumulação de chuva.
Portanto não se pode dizer que os modelos não estivessem a ver. Uma coisa é chover e acumular e os modelos não darem nada. Outra coisa é pingar, os modelos não darem nada, e não acumular. Está certo! No modelo não vemos lá se vai trovejar ou não, não é? E de facto, pegando no GFS, ele já desde ontem ou mais tinha nuvens médias e altas e vestígios de chuva residual, assim como outros campos elaborados no Lightning Wizard mostrariam algumas chances de instabilidade/convecção. Além de que vários outros modelos (mesoscala) tinham chuva prevista aqui.
Eu sinceramente fiquei um pouco surpreendido com a evolução até trovoada e o aspecto das nuvens, mas na prática desde ontem já esperava este tempo do que se tem chamado "cadáveres marroquinos" com algumas pingas, no dia de hoje.

Mas voltando à ideia inicial, para mim, se os modelos estão a prever 0 ou quase 0 de chuva, então não estão errados, porque é isso que na prática está a acontecer, e estamos a distorcer completamente essa ideia por ver aquelas assinaturas no satélite e radar, e ouvirmos uns trovões..


Quanto à parte do Estofex e do alerta no interior. Confesso que fiquei surpreendido, vendo cartas com base de nuvens tão alta, achei estranho, mas de qualquer forma, separo bem a situação que possa ou não ocorrer agora ao longo da tarde no interior, com a de Lisboa e arredores ao almoço, bem distintas, aí concordo com o Stormy.

_PS: Stormy, ainda em relação à tua intriga sobre o que está a provocar a convecção, vê o campo de advecção de vorticidade no Lightning Wizard (bolas vermelhas e azuis). Tenho vindo a acompanhar, e tem-se mostrado espectacular (não olhando para ele sozinho é claro!!) para previsão de trovoadas geradas no mar, na nossa zona._


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jul 2011 às 16:19)

Fantkboy disse:


> TROVOADA EM LOURES!



Sim, houve em Loures, mas a duração entre raio/relâmpago-trovão ainda era bastante grande. Consegui ver uns 5/6 raios, mas só consegui registar 2, pelo menos pelo que estive a ver no vídeo, logo vou ver melhor. 

Acabou??


----------



## rafaeljona (1 Jul 2011 às 16:35)

Tempo a clarear a Oeste.
Registei durante a tarde 3 aguaceiros fortes, mas de pouca duração.


----------



## Geiras (1 Jul 2011 às 16:55)

Por aqui tenho estado a ouvir trovões ao longe... Neste momento pinga e a temperatura é de 24.6ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jul 2011 às 17:00)

Actual :


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Jul 2011 às 17:09)

O mesmo por aqui:





E vou ouvindo alguns trovões, muito ao longe..

Sigo com 27,2ºC e vento fraco, muito diferente das fortes rajadas pelas 15h.


----------



## NfrG (1 Jul 2011 às 17:26)

Boas tardes 

Isto é que é começar bem o mês: de manhã viam-se muitos cúmulos, e à tarde choveu e a trovoada também deu o ar da sua graça.
Por agora começa a clarear e o sol já brilha.


----------



## squidward (1 Jul 2011 às 17:33)

Por aqui umas pingas tá feito! o costume.

Neste momento Céu nublado com Abertas.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jul 2011 às 17:40)

Aqui já faz sol, céu cada vez mais limpo e o vento de NW vai-se intensificando.

26,4ºC e 55%.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jul 2011 às 17:42)

No Pinheiro de Loures também se viam ainda alguns mammatus, mas vim para casa (Fanqueiro) e já só vejo esta escuridão:


----------



## Geiras (1 Jul 2011 às 19:06)

Boas fotos pessoal 
Por aqui também vi algumas mammatus mas não pude fotografar.

__

A temperatura está a subir bem, 27.8ºC.


----------



## F_R (1 Jul 2011 às 19:29)

Alguma chuva por estas bandas, mas nada de especial

Máxima 32.3ºC

Agora 30.2ºC


----------



## rafaeljona (1 Jul 2011 às 19:39)

Céu completamente limpo mas com umas pequenas nuvens altas para fazer o ar da sua graça.
Para contrastar com a manha e tarde de aguaceiros, 3 deles fortes de pouca duração.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jul 2011 às 21:10)

Esta tarde consegui várias fotos de raios, quem quiser ver  Convectividade Loures (01/07/11)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jul 2011 às 22:02)

Boa Noite

Por aqui esta tarde ainda conseguiu acumular qualquer coisa, 0.5mm, mas trovoada não houve, fica para a próxima.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.8ºC

T.Minima: 15.3ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 25.9km/h

T.Máxima do Solo á sombra: 27.5ºC


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jul 2011 às 23:16)

Boas,
Um dia de céu muito nublado mas sem precipitação até agora. Até por volta das 4 não houve vento, coisa rara e que provocou uma sensação de calor bastante desconfortável, mas depois apareceu o vento que agora desapareceu. Está-se a formar nevoeiro neste momento com a temperatura de 18ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Jul 2011 às 23:16)

O fim da tarde fez-se calmo, com o céu nublado apenas por alguns cirrus/cirrucumulus e vento fraco.

Máxima de *30,8ºC*.

Neste momento, sem vento e com 24,5ºC.


----------



## Geiras (2 Jul 2011 às 03:54)

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: *32.5ºC*
Mínima: *18.3ºC*

Agora estão 15.3ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jul 2011 às 10:41)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *15,8ºC*, nesta noite de céu pouco nublado por Fractus, e alguma névoa.

De momento, céu muito nublado por Cirrostratus e Cirrus Spissatus, e 20,0ºC.

Humidade nos 73%, pressão nos 1014 hPa e vento fraco, no 5,0 km/h de NNO (338º).


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Jul 2011 às 12:20)

Bom dia.

Tive a pesquisar mais fotografias que tirei ontem e achei interessante esta:







A mesma foto mas muito aprofundada:





Actual 27,5ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jul 2011 às 12:21)

Brutal


----------



## F_R (2 Jul 2011 às 12:51)

Mínima 16.4ºC

Agora 28.2ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Jul 2011 às 13:32)

Parece que há um _mammatu_ "gigante" no centro, e vários de menor dimensão a rodeá-lo

Boa foto


----------



## N_Fig (2 Jul 2011 às 14:40)

Bons dias,
Depois de uma noite relativamente fresca, o céu continua nublado mas o sol começa a querer aparecer. A temperatura anda pelos 20ºC.


----------



## NfrG (2 Jul 2011 às 16:44)

Ao contrário de ontem, hoje não chove (nem deve chover) e o sol neste momento brilha com algumas nuvens no céu apenas.
22,5ºC.


----------



## Geiras (2 Jul 2011 às 17:00)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *28.8ºC*
Mínima: *14.2ºC*

Agora estão 27.5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (2 Jul 2011 às 21:25)

Segundo a estação instalada na Pena, em Sintra, às 19h UTC, o local registava a temperatura mais baixa do país, bastante vento e 1mm de precipitação.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jul 2011 às 21:29)

A precipitação será certamente do nevoeiro, que, ainda que pouco intenso, tem marcado presença nos pontos mais altos da Serra.

---

Por aqui, 17,3ºC neste momento.

Humidade nos 76% e pressão a 1013 hPa.

Vento nos 12,2 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jul 2011 às 23:04)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.2ºC

T.Minima: 13.6ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 27.4km/h

T.Máxima do Solo á sombra: 26.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jul 2011 às 23:40)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 29,4ºC

Mín - 19,4ºC

Rajada máxima - 38 km/h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Jul 2011 às 09:59)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 17.2ºC.
Agora com 17.3ºC e chuviscos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jul 2011 às 12:24)

Bom Dia

Por aqui estão 23.1ºC, céu nublado com abertas e vento fraco a moderado de NW.

T.Minima: 16.1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jul 2011 às 12:57)

Xiii, ligaram o sistema de arrefecimento do oeste, já tive 76 km/h e estou com 18,3ºC.


----------



## F_R (3 Jul 2011 às 16:19)

Mínima de 15.7ºC

Agora 23.4ºC


----------



## N_Fig (3 Jul 2011 às 17:56)

Boas,
O dia tem sido marcado por temperaturas algo baixas para Julho e por alguma chuva ocasional. De momento não chove, estão 19ºC, o vento é fraco a moderado e o céu continua muito nublado.


----------



## Geiras (3 Jul 2011 às 18:03)

Boas

Temperatura a não passar dos *21.7ºC*.
Mínima de *18.2ºC*.

Agora estão 20.3ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2011 às 19:06)

Mantém-se a precipitação orográfica na Serra de Sintra:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jul 2011 às 22:43)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 25.7ºC

T.MInima: 15.2ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 40.3km/h

T.Máxima do Solo á sombra: 25.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jul 2011 às 23:43)

Máxima ridícula de *18,9ºC*, tendo o céu se mantido encoberto todo o dia.

Actuais 16,5ºC e humidade nos 81%. Pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jul 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 19,1ºC

Mín - 16,5ºC

Rajada máxima - 76 km/h


----------



## F_R (4 Jul 2011 às 08:36)

Mínima de 16.6ºC

Agora 17.7ºC


----------



## F_R (4 Jul 2011 às 12:56)

25.4ºC agora


----------



## Geiras (4 Jul 2011 às 13:08)

Boas

Mínima de 17.0ºC.

Agora estão 25.6ºC, 43%HR, pressão atmosférica de 1017hPa e vento fraco a moderado de NNW.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (4 Jul 2011 às 16:55)

Tempo ameno e com o vento a fazer-se sentir por vezes com alguma intensidade


----------



## F_R (4 Jul 2011 às 18:07)

Máxima 28.6ºC

Agora 26.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jul 2011 às 23:18)

Boa noite.

Mínima de *15,8ºC* e máxima de *22,1ºC*.

Actuais 16,7ºC, humidade nos 81% e pressão a 1020 hPa.

Vento a 7,2 km/h de NNO (338º), com um valor máximo de *44,2 km/h*, há pouco.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2011 às 00:11)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,2ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC

Rajada máxima - 61 km/h


----------



## Geiras (5 Jul 2011 às 00:14)

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: *27.3ºC*
Mínima: *17.0ºC*


----------



## F_R (5 Jul 2011 às 13:02)

Mínima 14.8ºC

Agora 28.6ºC


----------



## Geiras (5 Jul 2011 às 13:52)

Boas

Mínima de 14.7ºC

Neste momento estão 26.8ºC, 57%HR vento fraco a moderado de NW, e pressão atmosférica de 1018hPa.


----------



## Geiras (5 Jul 2011 às 20:50)

Máxima: *28.7ºC*
Mínima: *14.7ºC*

Agora estão 22.8ºC, vento fraco a moderado e céu limpo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jul 2011 às 22:22)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.4ºC

T.Minima: 13.6ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 31.7km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,9ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC

Rajada máxima - 47 km/h


----------



## Geiras (6 Jul 2011 às 03:16)

Boa noite

Por aqui o vento está a levantar-se, rajada máxima até ao momento de 26.6km/h de NNW.

Sigo com 19.9ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## F_R (6 Jul 2011 às 13:25)

Mínima 15.3ºC

Agora 26.8ºC


----------



## Geiras (6 Jul 2011 às 14:09)

Mínima de 19.6ºC

Agora estão 26.5ºC, vento fraco a moderado de NW com uma rajada máxima até ao momento de 31.0km/h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jul 2011 às 21:52)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 29.1ºC

T.Minima: 14.7ºC
Rajáda.Máxima: 45.4Km/h


----------



## Geiras (6 Jul 2011 às 23:00)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *26.8ºC*
Mínima: *18.2ºC*
Rajada máxima de vento: *31.0km/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2011 às 00:20)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,8ºC

Mín - 16,7ºC

Rajada máxima - 55 km/h


----------



## FranciscoAlex (7 Jul 2011 às 02:24)

Sigo com 17.3ºC, com 69%HumRel e com uma brisa de NW


----------



## meteo (7 Jul 2011 às 12:07)

Que dia fresco este! Mais parece de Outono,inicios de Novembro. Estão 21,1ºC em Oeiras,bem abaixo da média.
Acredito num Agosto quentinho... 
Mas também depois de uma Primavera quentissima( no Litoral foi Verão,e dos melhores com imensa instabilidade e calor) seria algo anormal depois de uma Primavera quentissima,os 3 meses de Verão quentes também...


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Jul 2011 às 12:47)

Mais um dia fresco e com algum vento, sigo com 24,8ºC, vento moderado e 1017 hPa.

Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (7 Jul 2011 às 16:15)

Agora com 24,7ºC e vento moderado com rajadas de Norte, 44%HR, 1018hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2011 às 16:44)

Máxima até ao momento de 20,3ºC, estou agora com 20,0ºC  

Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Geiras (7 Jul 2011 às 18:11)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *23.8ºC*
Mínima: *17.0ºC*
Rajada máxima: *35.3km/h*


----------



## zejorge (7 Jul 2011 às 19:17)

Boa tarde

Extremos de hoje

TMáxima    *24,3º*

TMínima      *13,1º*

Rajada máx.   *37 kmh* de NW às 13:04 (UTC)


----------



## F_R (7 Jul 2011 às 20:11)

Mínima 13.5ºC

Máxima 24.7ºC

Agora 20.2ºC

Por mim podia ser assim até ao fim do verão


----------



## Rainy (7 Jul 2011 às 22:28)

Bastante frio na rua e ainda por cima sem vento,imagino se estivesse
Até é normal as noites serem frescas por aqui no verão mas raramente com  11º


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2011 às 22:38)

Rainy disse:


> Bastante frio na rua e ainda por cima sem vento,imagino se estivesse
> Até é normal as noites serem frescas por aqui no verão mas raramente com  11º





Aqui estão 16,4ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jul 2011 às 22:42)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 26.2ºC

T.Minima: 13.3ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 35.3Km/h


----------



## FranciscoAlex (7 Jul 2011 às 23:36)

Boas Noites 

Extremos de Hoje-
-Temp Máxima - 26.3ºC 
-Temp Mínima - 16.3ºC 

Actuais- 
Temp- 17.7ºC 
HR- 64%
Vento fraco de NW


----------



## Rainy (7 Jul 2011 às 23:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui estão 16,4ºC e vento fraco de NW.



Deve ter avariado, já que nunca funcionou muito bem com o frio!


----------



## FranciscoAlex (8 Jul 2011 às 02:50)

Actuais 16,4ºC e 71%HR, vento nulo


----------



## Geiras (8 Jul 2011 às 09:05)

Bom dia! 

Mínima fresca de 13.2ºC.

Agora estão 19.3ºC, o vento começa a soprar moderadamente de NW e o céu apresenta alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## Rainy (8 Jul 2011 às 09:21)

Bom dia, está um dia de céu limpo mas bastante fresco


----------



## F_R (8 Jul 2011 às 09:31)

Bom dia

Mínima 12.7ºC

Agora 20.3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jul 2011 às 09:35)

Bom Dia

Por aqui o céu está limpo, o vento sopra fraco de N e a temperatura está nos 20.0ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jul 2011 às 12:17)

Bom dia.

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jul 2011 às 12:35)

Bom dia.

20,7ºC actuais, depois de uma mínima fresca de *14,8ºC*.

Humidade nos 64% e pressão a 1019 hPa, com vento nos 20,5 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## F_R (8 Jul 2011 às 12:59)

24.9ºc


----------



## Geiras (8 Jul 2011 às 13:21)

Boas

24.7ºC, 53%HR e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## Rainy (8 Jul 2011 às 13:26)

Enquanto o norte está sobre chuvisco e nuvens, por aqui o Verão mantêm-se com sol!


----------



## FranciscoAlex (8 Jul 2011 às 15:17)

Boas 
Agora 25.9ºC com 52%HR e vento sopra calmo de NW
Mínima de 15.6ºC


----------



## Rainy (8 Jul 2011 às 17:40)

por aqui o céu vai se encobrindo por estratos, e a oeste está bastante carregado e nublado uma vez que deixei de ver a serra de Sintra


----------



## FranciscoAlex (8 Jul 2011 às 21:48)

Estão 20.5ºC, 73%HR, 1019hPa e vento calmo de NW


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jul 2011 às 23:00)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 29.0ºC

T.Minima: 12.9ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 28.8Km/h


----------



## Geiras (8 Jul 2011 às 23:16)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *26.7ºC*
Mínima: *13.2ºC*

Agora estão 21.5ºC estabilizados e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jul 2011 às 23:47)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,6ºC

Mín - 15,6ºC

Rajada máxima - 60 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jul 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,2ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC

Rajada máxima - 58 km/h


----------



## FranciscoAlex (9 Jul 2011 às 00:02)

Boas 
Extremos de Ontem-
- Temp Máxima - 26ºC
- Temp Mínima - 15.6ºC

Agora 20.2ºC, 76%HR, 1019hPa, vento fraco a nulo


----------



## Rainy (9 Jul 2011 às 10:06)

E mais um dia com algumas nuvens, nada de especial nem nevoeiro nem chuva e até algum calor já a esta hora


----------



## Geiras (9 Jul 2011 às 14:08)

Mínima tropical mas que deverá ser batida antes da meia-noite, *20.3ºC*.

Agora estão 25.4ºC, 52%HR e vento fraco de W.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jul 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,2ºC

Mín - 18,0ºC

Rajada máxima - 70 km/h


----------



## Rainy (10 Jul 2011 às 00:02)

Há uma hora que caí uma chuva fraca, mas suficientemente intensa para molhar a estrada


----------



## rafaeljona (10 Jul 2011 às 00:23)

Em Julho ainda só acumulei 2 mm de chuva devido a hoje e á 1 semana atras em que choveu fraco.
Falta 4 mm para ser um mes normal de acordo com 1971-2000.
Dia de muitas nuvens e uma chuva fraca de manha com bastante nevoeiro.


----------



## Geiras (10 Jul 2011 às 00:56)

Geiras disse:


> Mínima tropical mas que deverá ser batida antes da meia-noite, *20.3ºC*.



A minima acabou por ser de 20.0ºC. Ainda assim, tropical 

Agora estão 20.2ºC e vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jul 2011 às 13:22)

Mínima de 19,3 ºC.

Um dia ameno de Julho, com vento fraco a mdoerado de ONO e 26,2 ºC.

Poucas nuvens.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jul 2011 às 22:31)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.0ºC

T.Minima: 17.2ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 30.2Km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jul 2011 às 00:54)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,8ºC

Mín - 17,8ºC

Rajada máxima - 48 km/h


----------



## F_R (11 Jul 2011 às 14:12)

Mínima 15.0ºC

Agora 26.6ºC
Está abafado na rua


----------



## Geiras (11 Jul 2011 às 17:32)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx.: *27.3ºC*
Mín.: *19.0ºC*

Mín. de hoje: *14.2ºC*


----------



## AnDré (11 Jul 2011 às 21:20)

Em Odivelas sigo com 19,8ºC.

O céu há instantes.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jul 2011 às 22:03)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 29.7ºC

T.Minima: 13.0ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 28.1Km/h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jul 2011 às 22:26)

AnDré disse:


> Em Odivelas sigo com 19,8ºC.
> 
> O céu há instantes.



Boa foto, nessa altura ainda estava "amarela", a nuvem.


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Jul 2011 às 22:56)

Sigo com 21,9ºC e sem vento, uma noite bem agradável.

Não sei se é a mesma, mas aqui fica uma foto:


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jul 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,9ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC

Rajada máxima - 48 km/h


----------



## F_R (12 Jul 2011 às 10:52)

Mínima 16.3ºC

Agora 19.6ºC e céu bastante nublado


----------



## rafaeljona (12 Jul 2011 às 13:13)

Grandes fotos!´

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento moderado e temperatura nos 24ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Jul 2011 às 15:56)

Boa tarde.

*Actualmente:

Céu Limpo, com algumas nuvens a Oeste.

Temperatura actual - 24,2ºC

Humidade - 59%

Vento moderado, rondando os 40 km/h.

Pressão Atmosférica -1015 hPa 

Raios Ultravioleta- 5,5.*






PS: Esta começa a ser a minha forma de enviar dados actuais para o MeteoPT


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jul 2011 às 17:34)

Boa tarde.

Deixo um vídeo realizado ao longo do dia de ontem:


----------



## F_R (12 Jul 2011 às 20:01)

Máxima 26.6ºC

Agora 22.4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jul 2011 às 23:13)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 28.8ºC

T.Minima: 14.6ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 35.3Km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Jul 2011 às 23:58)

Actualmente:

*Céu Limpo, com algumas nuvens.

Temperatura actual - 16,5ºC

Humidade - 77%

Vento moderado, rondando os 30 km/h.

Pressão Atmosférica -1018 hPa *


----------



## squidward (13 Jul 2011 às 00:03)

Está uma ventania e um fresco, que me faz pensar que estamos em Fevereiro ou Março 

Neste momento 16.9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Jul 2011 às 09:24)

Bom dia

*Actualmente:

Céu Limpo.

Temperatura actual - 21,5ºC

Humidade - 57%

Vento moderado, rondando os 30 km/h.

Pressão Atmosférica -1019 hPa 

Raios Ultravioleta- 1,5.*






PS: Ontem de noite, o vento era bastante, com as janelas abertas em casa fazia barulho.


----------



## F_R (13 Jul 2011 às 11:22)

Mínima 13.4ºC

Agora 24.5ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jul 2011 às 11:23)

Bom dia!

21,7ºC, 44%, UV 7.0.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Jul 2011 às 12:33)

Boas,

Por aqui o Verão de bodega continua com temperaturas amenas/frescas, ventanias ao fim das tardes...

Ceu limpo neste momento e vento nulo!!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jul 2011 às 12:37)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,9ºC

Mín - 16,4ºC

Rajada máxima - 76 km/h


----------



## F_R (13 Jul 2011 às 14:06)

28.9ºC que é a máxima até agora


----------



## Geiras (13 Jul 2011 às 15:53)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de 16.8ºC.

Neste momento estão 26.3ºC, vento moderado e a SW já se vê fumo de um incêndio em Sesimbra. Também cheira ligeiramente a queimado.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jul 2011 às 15:58)

Boa tarde.

Noite fresca, com mínima de *15,1ºC* e wind chill a tocar frequentemente nos 13ºC.

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo e *22,7ºC*, máxima do dia até ao momento.

Humidade nos 47% e pressão a 1020 hPa, enquando o vento sopra a 16,9 km/h de N (360º). Rajada máxima de *45,0 km/h* até à data.


----------



## F_R (13 Jul 2011 às 19:15)

Máxima 30.2ºC

Agora 25.5ºC

Alguns vento


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jul 2011 às 22:55)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.4ºC

T.Minima: 13.0ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 33.1km/h


----------



## F_R (13 Jul 2011 às 23:02)

19.1ºC agora


----------



## zejorge (13 Jul 2011 às 23:13)

Boa noite

Sigo com 17,9º , humidade 70%, vento moderado a forte de NW tendo registado como rajada máxima 48,3 kmh.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jul 2011 às 01:59)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,7ºC

Mín - 15,3ºC

Rajada máxima - 73 km/h


----------



## AnDré (14 Jul 2011 às 03:19)

Fim de tarde, noite e madrugada com vento muito forte por aqui.
Caixotes de lixo virados, muitas folhas e lixo pelo ar.

Enfim, Julho a fazer jus à fama de ser o mês mais ventoso do litoral oeste.
Este ano, e pelo menos aqui na região, não fica nada "por soprar".


----------



## F_R (14 Jul 2011 às 11:24)

Mínima 14.6ºC

Agora 26.6ºC


----------



## F_R (14 Jul 2011 às 14:07)

Já batida a barreira dos 30ºC

Agora 30.8ºC

Já esteve nos 31.1ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jul 2011 às 14:39)

*Actualmente:

Céu Limpo, com algumas nuvens altas.

Temperatura actual - 28,1ºC

Humidade - 41%

Vento moderado, rondando os 20 km/h.

Pressão Atmosférica -1018 hPa 

Raios Ultravioleta- 7.*


----------



## F_R (14 Jul 2011 às 19:18)

Máxima 31.4ºC

Agora 25.7ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Jul 2011 às 22:02)

Boa Noite

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 32.1ºC

T.Minima: 15.0ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 32.4Km/h


----------



## Geiras (14 Jul 2011 às 22:29)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

Máx:* 29.5ºC*
Mín: *15.6ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jul 2011 às 00:18)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 24,4ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC

Rajada máxima - 74 km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jul 2011 às 11:55)

*Actualmente:

Céu Limpo.

Temperatura actual - 25,8ºC

Humidade - 58%

Vento moderado, rondando os 20 km/h.

Pressão Atmosférica -1018 hPa 

Raios Ultravioleta- 6,5.
*


----------



## F_R (15 Jul 2011 às 12:50)

Mínima 15.6ºC

Agora 29.4ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Jul 2011 às 13:42)

Mínima de 18,2ºC.

Sigo com 28,7ºC e até agora com uma máxima de 29,1ºC.


----------



## zejorge (15 Jul 2011 às 16:30)

Boa tarde

Sigo com 33,6º e uma humidade de 36%. A nortada ainda não se fez sentir estando neste momento com vento fraco de NW com 6 kmh.


----------



## rafaeljona (15 Jul 2011 às 19:11)

Máxima de 27ºC e agora com 22ºC com muita nortada e nuvens altas com que faz com que esteja desagradável na rua.

Off-topic: o IM dá vento muito forte para Lisboa no Domingo, confirma-se???


----------



## Geiras (15 Jul 2011 às 21:11)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *31.3ºC*
Mínima: *15.1ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jul 2011 às 22:09)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 32.7ºC

T.Minima: 15.2ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 29,5Km/h


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Jul 2011 às 03:20)

Máxima de 30,3ºC.

Até agora, tropical, com 20,0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (16 Jul 2011 às 05:21)

Boas

Por aqui estão 19.1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jul 2011 às 07:10)

Good morning! 

É com céu encoberto que se inicia mais um dia de Verão, mas que pouco de Verão tem.

Temperatura nos 17,8ºC e humidade a 90%. Vento a 38,2 km/h de N (360º), com um máximo de *52,9 km/h*, há pouco

A mínima foi de *17,0ºC*.

Pressão nos 1019 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jul 2011 às 07:45)

Uma ventania desgraçada. *66,2 km/h*!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jul 2011 às 10:45)

Máxima ontem de 30,3 ºC.

Hoje o dia apresenta-se bastante mais fresco, com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NNO.


----------



## miguel (16 Jul 2011 às 10:59)

Boas

De volta a casa (Setúbal)

Mínima desta noite por aqui foi de 18,4ºC

Agora céu com algumas nuvens mas sol e a temperatura de apenas 23,4ºC com humidade nos 70% e o vento fraco a moderado de NW


----------



## miguel (16 Jul 2011 às 11:18)

Resumo da primeira quinzena de Julho altura em que não estive em Setúbal


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jul 2011 às 11:32)

Aqui em Peniche, céu encoberto com um chuvisco muito fininho, talvez das partículas da água do mar.. O cabo Carvoeiro aqui ao lado com 17C e 97% HR às 10H! Vento por vezes moderado de Noroeste! E castelo branco lá longe já acima dos 28C. Apanhei chuvisco desde as caldas da rainha, por volta das 9h30!


----------



## rafaeljona (16 Jul 2011 às 12:39)

De manha caiu uns pingos muito fracos que não acumularam nada de especial.
Céu muito nublado e uma ventania de nortada, que já vem ser hábito pelo litoral oeste. Muito mau para se passar o dia na praia.
Temperatura nos 23ºC(máxima até agora) e minima de 17ºC.

Off-topic: O IM mantém a previsão de vento muito forte para Lisboa.


----------



## PDias (16 Jul 2011 às 14:32)

Boa tarde,

Vista para Sul





Vista para Norte (Serra de Montejunto)





mais um dia ranhoso pela zona oeste, estão 21ºC com vento moderado de N, céu muito nublado e até já chuviscou.

Até logo!


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jul 2011 às 15:52)

Boas,
Aqui pela Figueira estão 22ºC, céu muito nublado com ameaça de chuva e vento fraco a moderado, ou seja, um dia igual ao que tem sido este mês de Julho...


----------



## Rainy (16 Jul 2011 às 16:18)

Esteve céu muito nublado até á pouco, momento em que o céu limpou completamente, mas mantêm-se o vento fresco!


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jul 2011 às 19:10)

Aqui já esteve a chover com vento moderado a forte, mas agora já parou de chover e o vento amainou. A temperatura é de 20ºC.

Off-Tópico:



Alguém sabe se esta estação anda a funcionar mal ou estes valores são mesmos reais???


----------



## Lousano (16 Jul 2011 às 22:17)

Boa noite.

De regresso de umas longas férias, verifico que a estação registou uma temperatura máxima de 39,8ºC em Junho e até ao momento em Julho a Tmax foi de 30,4ºC.

Neste momento 18,0ºC, céu encoberto e vento moderado.


----------



## rafaeljona (16 Jul 2011 às 22:26)

Que noite!! Muito vento de Norte, temperatura neste momento de 18ºC e uma chuvinha fraca mas muito incómoda.
Boa noite para se fazer o Carnaval de "Verão"(Santa Cruz) numa noite destas, mas a cerveja aquece tudo.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jul 2011 às 22:27)

N_Fig disse:


> Alguém sabe se esta estação anda a funcionar mal ou estes valores são mesmos reais???



Será um erro certamente.
Essa estação de quando em vez também apresenta valores errados de intensidade do vento e precipitação.
O mesmo se passa com a estação de Sintra(Pena), onde noutro dia registou mais de 400mm num dia.

---------------

Em Odivelas a nebulosidade foi uma constante durante o dia, embora se vislumbrasse pouca nebulosidade a sul.
Agora, céu encoberto, vento forte de norte e 18ºC.


----------



## rafaeljona (16 Jul 2011 às 22:32)

AnDré disse:


> Será um erro certamente.
> Essa estação de quando em vez também apresenta valores errados de intensidade do vento e precipitação.
> O mesmo se passa com a estação de Sintra(Pena), onde noutro dia registou mais de 400mm num dia.
> 
> ...



Num dia em que estava céu limpo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jul 2011 às 22:44)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima. 30.1ºC

T.Minima: 16.6ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 32.4Km/h


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jul 2011 às 23:08)

Temperatura de 18ºC agora, penso que esta noite a temperatura não vai descer muito mais que isto...



AnDré disse:


> Será um erro certamente.
> Essa estação de quando em vez também apresenta valores errados de intensidade do vento e precipitação.
> O mesmo se passa com a estação de Sintra(Pena), onde noutro dia registou mais de 400mm num dia.



Em que dia é que aconteceu isso em Sintra?


----------



## AnDré (16 Jul 2011 às 23:20)

N_Fig disse:


> Em que dia é que aconteceu isso em Sintra?



Trata-se, obviamente, de um erro da estação.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jul 2011 às 23:44)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,6ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC

Rajada máxima - 74 km/h


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jul 2011 às 23:49)

Por aqui tudo na mesma, ainda 18ºC, a única diferença é que se levantou um pouco de vento, mas é tão fraco que mal faz mexer a árvore dos vizinhos.



AnDré disse:


> Trata-se, obviamente, de um erro da estação.



Que mês mais chuvosos que está a acontecer em Sintra!

Mas falando mais a sério, isto costuma acontecer muito? É que eu não me lembro de isto já ter acontecido, mas não se será simplesmente memória seletiva...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2011 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,2ºC

Mín - 17,2ºC

Rajada máxima - 74 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2011 às 00:18)

Nada como um belo tecto de nuvens pra nortada se acalmar, estou com 0 km/h coisa que já não ocorria há pelo menos 15 dias.

18,6ºC e 92%.


----------



## squidward (17 Jul 2011 às 00:51)

Mas estamos no Verão ou no Outono?? Já me faz lembrar o "pseudo-Verão" de 2007 e 2008, que vergonha até agora...pode ser que o Agosto salve este Verão. Para já céu encoberto e 19,9ºC.

ps-Este belo Verão inclusive já me fez algo de inédito...uma constipação em pelo mês de Julho, nunca tal me tinha acontecido.


----------



## rafaeljona (17 Jul 2011 às 01:11)

squidward disse:


> Mas estamos no Verão ou no Outono?? Já me faz lembrar o "pseudo-Verão" de 2007 e 2008, que vergonha até agora...pode ser que o Agosto salve este Verão. Para já céu encoberto e 19,9ºC.
> 
> ps-Este belo Verão inclusive já me fez algo de inédito...uma constipação em pelo mês de Julho, nunca tal me tinha acontecido.



POSITIVO!!!!!!!
Eu tb me constipei mas foi por estar á noite de t-shirt com um tempo fresco! pensava que era caso raro afinal.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Jul 2011 às 01:30)

Despeço-me com 19ºC, céu muito nublado e humidade alta, o que dá uma sensação abafada.

Off-tópico


rafaeljona disse:


> POSITIVO!!!!!!!
> Eu tb me constipei mas foi por estar á noite de t-shirt com um tempo fresco! pensava que era caso raro afinal.



Curioso eu também me constipei, isto de andar sempre de t-shirt não faz lá muito bem neste Julho a modos que pró frio...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jul 2011 às 10:36)

N_Fig disse:


> Off-tópico
> 
> 
> Curioso eu também me constipei, isto de andar sempre de t-shirt não faz lá muito bem neste Julho a modos que pró frio...



Eu ando sempre de tronco nu e de boxers e estou "limpinho"


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2011 às 11:20)

Aqui o "festival" ventoso já começou, 64 km/h até ao momento de rajada máxima 

18,1ºC e céu cada vez mais limpo.


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2011 às 12:19)

Venho me juntar aos constipados apanhei uma gripe no ultimo dia de férias no Algarve e agora ando a tentar recuperar mas não está fácil em pleno verão estou a evitar sair a rua porque está fresco e ventoso o que não ajuda a recuperar da gripe isto é cómico  raio de tempo!! 

Aqui o dia amanheceu encoberto mas agora já limpou! segue o dia fresco e ventoso estão apenas 21ºC


----------



## David sf (17 Jul 2011 às 13:57)

24 mm na Pena? Isto está correcto? 






EDIT: Não tinha reparado nos posts acima, isto está obviamente mal.


----------



## Lousano (17 Jul 2011 às 14:03)

Boa tarde.

Depois de muitas nuvens durante a manhã, a tarde é de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.

Tmin: 15,2ºC
Tactual: 21,8ºC
Precip: 0,5mm


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2011 às 16:44)

19,2ºC e vento forte.

Rajada máxima de 74 km/h até ao momento.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2011 às 16:47)

Recorde de Verão 79 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2011 às 16:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Recorde de Verão 79 km/h



80 km/h


----------



## lsalvador (17 Jul 2011 às 17:23)

miguel disse:


> Venho me juntar aos constipados apanhei uma gripe no ultimo dia de férias no Algarve e agora ando a tentar recuperar mas não está fácil em pleno verão estou a evitar sair a rua porque está fresco e ventoso o que não ajuda a recuperar da gripe isto é cómico  raio de tempo!!
> 
> Aqui o dia amanheceu encoberto mas agora já limpou! segue o dia fresco e ventoso estão apenas 21ºC



Não és o unico, aqui tb com febre desde sexta. Que coisa.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2011 às 17:55)

84 km/h

Viva o verão carago


----------



## lsalvador (17 Jul 2011 às 17:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> 84 km/h
> 
> Viva o verão carago



Mario tira o compressor do telhado  

Fora de brincadeiras, o vento esta mesmo forte.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Jul 2011 às 18:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> 84 km/h
> 
> Viva o verão carago



Com esse vento não há queda de arvores por ai?


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2011 às 18:46)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Com esse vento não há queda de arvores por ai?



Não, é um vento relativamente "comum".


----------



## squidward (17 Jul 2011 às 18:47)

Olha curioso, eu a pensar que era o único constipado (por acaso já estou melhor que ontem)

Bem por aqui está um vendaval, de fazer inveja a muitos dias de Inverno...não sei se hei de rir ou chorar 

Espero que o verdadeiro Verão venha rápido.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2011 às 18:57)

88 km/h 

Estamos a entrar no pico


----------



## N_Fig (17 Jul 2011 às 19:02)

Boas tardes,
Aqui pela Figueira estão 21ºC e céu limpo, mas a coisa mais espetacular é o vento muito fortes que já fez inclusivamente cair alguns ramos de algumas árvores. É praticamente impossível andar na rua, e ir à praia, então, é impensável.



Mário Barros disse:


> 88 km/h
> 
> Estamos a entrar no pico



Inacreditável! Se algumas tempestades de Inverno tivessem esses valores de vento!


----------



## F_R (17 Jul 2011 às 19:28)

Mínima de 17.0ºC
Máxima de 26.0ºC

Agora 21.6ºC


----------



## lsalvador (17 Jul 2011 às 19:42)

Por Tomar os extremos de hoje, foram :

24.6 °C (14:50 UTC)	
15.8 °C (05:52 UTC)


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2011 às 19:44)

*Atenção aos pluviómetros.*

A vento faz-se sentir de forma bastante intensa no litoral oeste, e os pluviómetros que não estão fixos lá vão contando precipitação.

Exemplo disso:

*IM*
- São Pedro de Moel
- Sintra (Pena)
*
WU*
- Oeiras (Queijas), com rajada máxima de *80,6km/h* e 100,1mm de precipitação acumulados.
- Torres Vedras (cidade), 62,3km/h e 5,1mm acumulados nos picos de maior intensidade do vento.
- Loures (Bucelas), 48,3km/h e 5,6mm (igual a Torres Vedras).

- Sintra (Mira-Sintra): Bloqueou ontem nos 172.6km/h, e por lá continua. Aqui trata-se certamente de um problema de software.


----------



## lsalvador (17 Jul 2011 às 19:48)

Cais do Sodré, a máxima de vento foi de 66.0 Km/h (18:26 UTC)


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2011 às 20:54)

Grande vendaval por aqui rajada máxima até ao momento de 61km/h e 0,0mm de precipitação


----------



## Rainy (17 Jul 2011 às 21:27)

Bem por aqui o  2º vendaval mais forte do ano e com e gostava se alguêm me podia dizer como vai estar o tempo em Edinburgo no proximo fim-de-semana!??ou?


----------



## Lousano (17 Jul 2011 às 21:29)

Por aqui não há nortada forte como para os lados de Sintra, mas foi um dia fresco.

Tmax: 23,2ºC
Rajada max: 35,2 km/h

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco de Norte e já uns impressionantes 16,2ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Jul 2011 às 21:45)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 26.7ºC

T.Minima: ( ainda por saber)

Rajáda.Máxima: 37.4Km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2011 às 22:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> 88 km/h



90 km/h.

Às 19h06 -


----------



## F_R (17 Jul 2011 às 22:38)

16.7ºC que é a mínima até agora


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,6ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC

Rajada máxima - 90 km/h


----------



## Lousano (18 Jul 2011 às 09:37)

Bom dia.

A Tmin de hoje foram uns frescos 12,4ºC, mas nada de anormal já que basta recuar até Julho de 2009 em que registou Tmin de 10ºC.


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2011 às 12:16)

Boas

Mínima aqui por Setúbal de uns frescos 15,7ºC

Agora céu com algumas nuvens e apenas 22,4ºC com vento fraco a moderado de N/NW


----------



## F_R (18 Jul 2011 às 13:05)

Mínima 13.8ºC

Agora 25.3ºC


----------



## F_R (18 Jul 2011 às 19:05)

Máxima 27.4ºC

Agora 21.4ºC


----------



## rafaeljona (18 Jul 2011 às 19:49)

Temperatura máxima rondou os 22ºC, com o céu sempre muito nublado e uma nortada daqueles que se fazem sintar já há várias semanas(muito mau para se fazer praia).
Temperatura minima rondou os 15ºC.
O céu tem vindo a ficar mais cinzento nos ultimos minutos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jul 2011 às 21:34)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 28.0ºC

T.Minima: 14.4ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 35.3Km/h


----------



## Lousano (18 Jul 2011 às 23:10)

A Tmax de hoje foi de 24,3ºC

Neste momento céu encoberto, vento fraco e 17,7ºC.



A EMA da Lousã supostamente deverá estar novamente avariada, enviando dados errados e apenas num certo período diário.


----------



## rafaeljona (18 Jul 2011 às 23:51)

Chove fraco neste momento e já molhou a estrada.Vamos de se acumulado alguma coisa


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2011 às 23:52)

Está uma noite de fins de Setembro muitas nuvens e algum poalho vai caindo. 

17,7ºC e 93%.


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2011 às 23:55)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*15,7ºC*
Máxima:*26,0ºC*

Agora estão 19,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,6ºC

Mín - 15,5ºC

Rajada máxima - 77 km/h


----------



## AnDré (19 Jul 2011 às 01:58)

Em Odivelas sigo com morrinha e 17,1ºC.

A davis, instalada em Caneças (4km daqui) segue com 0,5mm acumulados.


----------



## Geiras (19 Jul 2011 às 05:38)

Boas

Por aqui está a morrinhar com alguma intensidade, 0.2mm acumulados.

Vento fraco de temperatura nos 18.5ºC.


----------



## raposo_744 (19 Jul 2011 às 08:17)

bom dia
noite com chuvinha
amanhecer ventoso ,agora 15º
Alváres - Góis


----------



## F_R (19 Jul 2011 às 10:23)

Bom dia

Minima 17.0ºC

Agora 20.6ºC

Acumulou 0.4mm


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2011 às 11:22)

0,8 mm, foi o que a noite rendeu 

Agora céu limpo, 18,5ºC e vento moderado de norte.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Jul 2011 às 12:37)

Ocorreu chuva desde a noite passada até ao final da madrugada, mas agora o céu já está limpo e a nortada já voltou... A temperatura atual é de 21ºC e o vento está muito forte.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2011 às 15:29)

Boa tarde

Noite de chuvisco na grande Lisboa, por agora prossegue uma tarde fresca e ventosa, e assim vai o nosso verão


----------



## FJC (19 Jul 2011 às 16:12)

Boa tarde!

Pela Marinha Grande tarde com vento muito forte. Na pagina do IM a estação de São Pedro de Moel regista 94 Km/h.....


----------



## Geiras (19 Jul 2011 às 16:32)

Boas

Hoje dia segue-se com muito sol, céu limpo, 24.5ºC e vento forte.

Rajada máxima registada até agora: 46.7km/h.
Madrugada de chuvisco que acumulou 0.5mm.


----------



## F_R (19 Jul 2011 às 16:33)

Por agora 27.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2011 às 17:43)

Está imenso vento lá fora, mas nunca pensei atingir os 87 km/h  

19,9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jul 2011 às 19:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> Está imenso vento lá fora, mas nunca pensei atingir os 87 km/h



Mais do mesmo por aqui...

Durante a noite o chuvisco acumulou 2,5mm em Caneças. Nada mau.


----------



## Lousano (19 Jul 2011 às 19:23)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma noite de chuvisco, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.

Tmin: 15,2ºC
Tmax: 25,2ºC
Precip: 1,5mm
Tactual: 21,5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2011 às 19:42)

Acabei de ter 88 km/h, a pressão do vento na janela era tanta que não consegui abrir a janela sem fazer alguma força, estamos no pico, já fui aos 80 várias vezes nos últimos 10 minutos. Não esperava tanto vento hoje  

18,3ºC e 70%.


----------



## rafaeljona (19 Jul 2011 às 20:04)

Muito vento durante o dia e durante a noite desde as 0h acumulei 1.4 mm
Temperatura máxima de 22ºC e minima de 15,5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2011 às 20:07)

Nos últimos 10 minutos a média do vento é de 51 km/h, acho que nunca tinha visto um valor tão alto


----------



## F_R (19 Jul 2011 às 20:14)

Máxima 28.1ºC

Agora 22.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2011 às 20:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> Nos últimos 10 minutos a média do vento é de 51 km/h, acho que nunca tinha visto um valor tão alto



53 km/h, chill de 13ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jul 2011 às 21:21)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 27.9ºC

T.Minima: 18.0ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 35.3Km/h


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2011 às 21:57)

Mia um dia horrivel de verão!!

Mínima:*18,1ºC* mas está a ser feita até as 00h 
Máxima:*24,8ºC*

Rajada máxima:*51,5km/h NNW*

Precipitação total:*0.6mm*

Temperatura actual de 18,1ºC e vento moderado


----------



## Geiras (19 Jul 2011 às 22:30)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *24.7ºC*
Mínima: *--.-ºC*
Rajada máxima: *46.7km/h*
Precipitação: *0.5mm*


----------



## zejorge (19 Jul 2011 às 22:38)

Boa noite

Sigo com 17,2º e com 68% de humidade. A rajada máxima foi de 49,9 kmh às 15:10 (UTC).


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2011 às 22:59)

Estão aqui agora uns frescos 17,3ºC, 70%Hr e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## F_R (19 Jul 2011 às 23:53)

16.7ºC que é a mínima do dia


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jul 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,2ºC

Mín - 16,1C

Rajada máxima - 88 km/h

Precipitação - 0,8 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jul 2011 às 00:24)

Só ainda passam 23 minutos da 0h e já tive uma rajada de 79 km/h e várias de 60's e 70's 

F**** média de vento 58 km/h, nunca vi nada assim.





15,9ºC e 80%.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jul 2011 às 00:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> F**** média de vento 58 km/h, nunca vi nada assim.



60 Km/h nunca tive este valor na vida.

Rajada máxima de 82 km/h.

0h39 - 84 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jul 2011 às 00:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> 60 Km/h nunca tive este valor na vida.



Média de vento de 61 km/h 

Rajada máxima de 88 km/h.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Jul 2011 às 01:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Média de vento de 61 km/h
> 
> Rajada máxima de 88 km/h.



Meu Deus, que grande ventania que tás a ter! Aqui o vento também tá forte, mas nada parecido com isso...


----------



## AnDré (20 Jul 2011 às 02:04)

Vim agora do centro de Odivelas.
Lá o vento até é minimamente suportável, mas cá em cima, na parte alta da cidade, o vento quase parece ciclónico.
E estamos nisto há dias.

Se não estou em erro este é o 9º dia consecutivo que o Mário supera os 70km/h de rajada de vento.

Para ajudar, a temperatura está nos 15,0ºC.


----------



## Lousano (20 Jul 2011 às 10:27)

Bom dia.

Hoje a noite foi a ainda mais fresca, com 11,1ºC de Tmin.

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco e já com uns agradáveis 21,7ºC


----------



## F_R (20 Jul 2011 às 11:34)

Mínima 14.0ºC

Agora 28.2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jul 2011 às 13:12)

AnDré disse:


> Se não estou em erro este é o 9º dia consecutivo que o Mário supera os 70km/h de rajada de vento.



É já o 9º sim.

Entre dia 12 e 20 (hoje).

Entre 70 a 80 km/h - 6 vezes
Entre 80 a 90 km/h - 3 vezes

Neste momento 23,3ºC e vento forte de NW.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jul 2011 às 14:52)

*Actualmente:

Céu Limpo.

Temperatura actual - 30,0ºC

Humidade - 37%

Vento moderado, rondando os 20 km/h.

Pressão Atmosférica -1014 hPa 

Raios Ultravioleta- 7.*







*Hoje sim, começa o calor, o vento moderado/forte é quente e abafado.*


----------



## Rainy (20 Jul 2011 às 17:24)

A partir de sábado vou estar a reportar(se poder) da Escócia dependendo do haver net ou não no hotel!!!
E para não variar vou saír de uma cidade ventosa para uma região ventosa, mas lá talvez acompanhada por chuva


----------



## MSantos (20 Jul 2011 às 18:34)

Rainy disse:


> A partir de sábado vou estar a reportar(se poder) da Escócia dependendo do haver net ou não no hotel!!!
> E para não variar vou saír de uma cidade ventosa para uma região ventosa, mas lá talvez acompanhada por chuva



Boa viagem

Hoje temos um dia um pouco mais quente que os anteriores mas ainda assim relativamente fresco, em Oeiras estão 23.4ºC


----------



## F_R (20 Jul 2011 às 20:29)

Máxima 32.8ºC

Agora 24.1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jul 2011 às 20:59)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.1ºC

T.Minima: 12.9ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 30.2Km/h


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2011 às 22:09)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*16,2ºC*
Máxima:*29,4ºC*

Rajada máxima:*47km/h*

Agora estão 20,1ºC, 71%Hr, 1013,5hpa e vento moderado de N/NW


----------



## zejorge (20 Jul 2011 às 23:11)

Boa noite

Extremos de hoje 31,7º de máxima e 14,0º minima. Neste momento sigo com 18,1º e 82 % de humidade.

A rajada máxima foi de 54,7 kmh registada às 21:54 (UTC)


----------



## Lousano (20 Jul 2011 às 23:34)

Dia mais quente que os anteriores, mas ainda com vento moderado de NW.

Tmax: 29,0ºC

Neste momento, céu estrelado, vento fraco de Sul e 18,0ºC.


----------



## Lousano (21 Jul 2011 às 01:31)

Parece que o padrão (nortada) mudou.

Neste momento ainda 17,4ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2011 às 02:39)

Em Odivelas 16,6ºC e a ventania que teima em não cessar.

Pelo 10º dia consecutivo, Queluz a superar os 70km/h.
A estação do Mário registou logo ao inicio do dia uma rajada de 78,8km/h.


----------



## Geiras (21 Jul 2011 às 04:51)

Boas

Por aqui 18.6ºC, 77%HR e pressão atmosférica de 1013hPa.

Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## F_R (21 Jul 2011 às 11:14)

Mínima 16.2ºC

Agora 23.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jul 2011 às 12:23)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 24,1ºC

Mín - 15,3C

Rajada máxima - 87 km/h


----------



## F_R (21 Jul 2011 às 15:22)

29.8ºc


----------



## F_R (21 Jul 2011 às 21:07)

Máxima 29.8ºC

Agora 21.0ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jul 2011 às 21:42)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 29.9ºC

T.Minima: 16.0ºC

Rajáda.máxima: 31.0Km/h


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2011 às 22:30)

O vento do costume e 16,1ºC.

A estação do WU de Queijas segue com uma média de intensidade do vento, desde as 0h de *42,6km/h*.







A estação do Mário em Queluz lidera a rajada de vento: 80,4km/h.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jul 2011 às 22:47)

Mais um dia repleto de vento. E o Gil com o anemómetro meio _estropeado_. 

Voltou este mesmo a ressuscitar, há coisa de 2h, e desde aí atingiu já um valor de 52,9 km/h.

Temperatura máxima de *21,5ºC* e mínima de *16,1ºC*.

Actuais 16,4ºC com pressão nos 1012 hPa e humidade a 78%.


----------



## Geiras (22 Jul 2011 às 00:42)

Por aqui 18.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (22 Jul 2011 às 10:59)

Mínima 14.2ºC

Agora 24.4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jul 2011 às 11:20)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,2ºC

Mín - 16,1C

Rajada máxima - 80 km/h


----------



## Lousano (22 Jul 2011 às 14:01)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma noite fresca, com tmin de 11,5ºC, hoje há possibilidade de ultrapassar os 30ºC.

Tactual: 27,9ºC


----------



## F_R (22 Jul 2011 às 20:17)

Máxima 31.4ºC

Agora 24.4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jul 2011 às 21:42)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.máxima: 31.6ºC

T.Minima: 14.0ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 31.7Km/h


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2011 às 10:34)

Boas

Mais uma mínima vergonhosa para finais de Julho 16,2ºC

Agora estão 20,9ºC, 68%HR, 1015,1hpa e vento fraco de SW


----------



## F_R (23 Jul 2011 às 14:08)

Mínima 14.2ºC

Agora 29.8ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2011 às 14:09)

Continua um dia estranho por aqui! vento constante de SW e a temperatura é de apenas 22,6ºC com humidade de 61% vai aquecer ai a partir das 16 17h para perto dos 30ºC


----------



## meteo (23 Jul 2011 às 19:21)

Pela zona Oeste,Torres Vedras finalmente um dia bom de praia.Vento fraco até as 15h e vento moderado a partir dai.Teve menos vento do que o previsto para hoje,mas amanhã piora o vento novamente.
Volta o tempo de Verão,e desta vez a sério a partir de Terça. O vento em alguns desses dias pode mesmo ser muito fraco,com temperaturas máximas no litoral pelo menos nos 30ºC.


----------



## Lousano (23 Jul 2011 às 23:14)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu limpo e vento moderado durante a tarde.

Tmax: 30,2ºC
Tmin: 12,5ºC

A noite está muito agradável com 19,8ºC


----------



## Geiras (24 Jul 2011 às 07:59)

Boas

Pela Quinta do Conde estão 15.7ºC e vento muito fraco/nulo.

Estive a ver a temperatura das EM's do IM aqui pela zona, Almada (Praia da Rainha) está com 10.9ºC ás 06H (hora local).
Comparando este registo com as restantes EM's, será que a estação tem algum problema ou é aquela zona, um clima fresco ?


----------



## Geiras (24 Jul 2011 às 10:30)

Começa a aquecer bem, sigo já com 23.4ºC.
O vento também começa a intensificar.


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2011 às 11:02)

Boas

Mínima aqui de 16,9ºC

Agora estão 25,4ºC e vento fraco apenas uma brisa


----------



## Lousano (24 Jul 2011 às 12:15)

Boa tarde.

Hoje regressou os dias de Verão, com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Tmin: 13,1ºC
Tactual: 29,3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jul 2011 às 13:20)

Dia de calor por Moscavide, com 31,7 ºC e céu limpo.

Vento fraco de NE.

Finalmente a quebrar os dias excessivamente amenos que dominaram até aqui.


----------



## lsalvador (24 Jul 2011 às 13:35)

Tomar neste momento 34.º

Extremos ate ao momento
34.2 °C (12:08 UTC)	
14.1 °C (05:32 UTC)


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Jul 2011 às 14:48)

*Actualmente:

Céu Limpo.

Temperatura actual - 33,1ºC 

Humidade - 27%

Vento fraco, rondando os 10 km/h.

Pressão Atmosférica -1015 hPa 

Raios Ultravioleta- 7,5.
*


----------



## MSantos (24 Jul 2011 às 15:28)

Hoje temos uma tarde de verão, em Oeiras estão 29ºC, vou dar um saltinho até às praias da Costa de Caparica


----------



## FranciscoAlex (24 Jul 2011 às 16:04)

Actual 29.6ºC e 40% HR


----------



## Lousano (24 Jul 2011 às 16:10)

A tarde tornou-se algo ventosa, com vento médio 25 km/h de WNW que impediu uma tarde quente.

Tmax: 31,4ºC
Tactual: 29,9ºC


----------



## beachboy30 (24 Jul 2011 às 16:33)

MSantos disse:


> Hoje temos uma tarde de verão, em Oeiras estão 29ºC, vou dar um saltinho até às praias da Costa de Caparica



Boa sorte com o trânsito que vais apanhar . Os parques estão um CAOS


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2011 às 16:35)

Por aqui estão 32,8ºC e vento apenas uma brisa


----------



## zejorge (24 Jul 2011 às 17:02)

Boa tarde

Há cerca de 1 hora que voltou a nortada, tendo já registado uma rajada de 43,5 kmh às 15:56 (UTC).
A temperatura chegou aos 35,1º, estando actualmente nos 32,4º.


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2011 às 17:53)

Levantou aqui o vento e já tive uma rajada de 37km/h  temperatura actual 30,2ºC


----------



## F_R (24 Jul 2011 às 18:51)

Mínima 15.0ºC

Máxima 35.1ºC

Agora 29.8ºC


----------



## Geiras (24 Jul 2011 às 19:33)

Máxima de 33.0ºC.


----------



## rafaeljona (24 Jul 2011 às 20:21)

Aqui a máxima foi só de 28ºC e uma nortada que torna quase impossivel tar na praia.
Fui para a praia e era um vento de norte(fez voar o meu chapéu uns bons metros) bastante forte com rajadas perto os 50 km/h certamente.
Aqui em Torres registei 35km/h a rajada máxima.
Mínima de 14ºC.
Céu a ficar nublado neste momento.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jul 2011 às 21:01)

Extremos de antes ontem:

Máx - 22,8ºC

Mín - 15,6C

Rajada máxima - 79 km/h

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,2ºC

Mín - 15,0C

Rajada máxima - 69 km/h


----------



## F_R (24 Jul 2011 às 23:17)

21.4ºc


----------



## Rainy (24 Jul 2011 às 23:24)

Oi estou, na Escocia-Edinburgo e o tempo ao contrario do que e normal esta sol e uma temperatura amena durante a tarde
Vamos la a ver se a chuva aparece!!
As noites sao frias mas pelo menos sem a nortada fria de Massama!!

PS" o teclado n tem assentos"


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2011 às 00:19)

Extremos de antes ontem:

Máx - 28,9ºC

Mín - 15,0C

Rajada máxima - 74 km/h


----------



## Geiras (25 Jul 2011 às 07:12)

Bom dia restante comunidade 

Por aqui sigo com 16.7ºC depois de uma mínima de 16.4ºC.
Vento nulo.


----------



## F_R (25 Jul 2011 às 09:30)

Mínima 16.6ºC

Agora 21.9ºC


----------



## Geiras (25 Jul 2011 às 09:38)

23.3ºC e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jul 2011 às 12:38)

boa tarde aqui estão 30.3º mas já estiveram 31.5º


----------



## lsalvador (25 Jul 2011 às 12:39)

Tomar actual : 32.4º
Máxima : 32.6º
Mínima : 15.7º


----------



## F_R (25 Jul 2011 às 13:04)

32.8ºC em Abrantes e vento praticamente inexistente.


----------



## F_R (25 Jul 2011 às 14:05)

Vai nos 33.8ºC

Mas já esteve nos 34ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jul 2011 às 14:05)

Amadora

Céu Limpo, vento nulo, e 28.6ºC(RUEMA) as 12UTC.


Alguem sabe-me dizer o que se passou á RUEMA de Foia??!!


----------



## Lousano (25 Jul 2011 às 14:57)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu limpo e vento moderado de WNW durante a tarde.

Tmin: 14,6ºC
Tmax: 31,9ºC
Tactual: 30,8ºC


----------



## zejorge (25 Jul 2011 às 15:13)

Boa tarde

Sigo com 34,4º e vento fraco de WNW com 8 kmh.


----------



## F_R (25 Jul 2011 às 15:39)

34.2ºc


----------



## F_R (25 Jul 2011 às 19:56)

Máxima 34.4ºC

Agora 29.5ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2011 às 20:57)

Mínima:*18,9ºC*
Máxima:*33,2ºC*

Agora estão 25,1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jul 2011 às 22:09)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 35.5ºC

T.Minima: 16.7ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 31.7Km/h


----------



## Geiras (25 Jul 2011 às 22:39)

Extremos de Hoje:

Máxima: *32.6ºC*
Mínima: *16.4ºC*


----------



## F_R (25 Jul 2011 às 23:22)

22.9ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2011 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 27,2ºC

Mín - 16,7C

Rajada máxima - 69 km/h


----------



## Lousano (26 Jul 2011 às 00:24)

Neste momento 19,0ºC e vento fraco de WNW.

Desde 27 de Junho que não é registada uma temperatura superior ou igual a 19ºC à mesma hora.


----------



## Geiras (26 Jul 2011 às 02:30)

20.3ºC e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## Geiras (26 Jul 2011 às 07:51)

Bom dia 

Mínima de 18.7ºC.

Neste momento 20.0ºC, 78%HR, 1014hPa e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## F_R (26 Jul 2011 às 09:08)

Mínima 17.1ºC

Agora 21.8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jul 2011 às 10:37)

Mais um dia típico de Julho, com céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte.

De momento com 25,2 ºC e 61 % de humidade relativa.

Espera-se certamente uma máxima pelos 30 ºC.


----------



## Geiras (26 Jul 2011 às 10:41)

25.0ºC e vento fraco de NNO.


----------



## F_R (26 Jul 2011 às 12:56)

Já vai nos 32.3ºC


----------



## F_R (26 Jul 2011 às 14:07)

32.9ºC

Mas já esteve nos 33.6ºC


----------



## Geiras (26 Jul 2011 às 14:33)

Term: *30.8ºC* Máx. até ao momento: 31.1ºC
Higro:* 41%*
Baro: *1013hPa*
Vento: Fraco/Moderado (*20km/h*) de *NW*

Céu limpo.


----------



## lsalvador (26 Jul 2011 às 14:35)

Tomar : 32.4º


----------



## F_R (26 Jul 2011 às 20:43)

Máxima 34.2ºC

Agora 25.3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jul 2011 às 21:32)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 34.7ºC

T.Minima: 17.5ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 31.7Km/h.

Só uma curiosidade hoje no campo universitário em Lisboa ás 10:10H estavam 24.5ºC


----------



## Geiras (26 Jul 2011 às 22:22)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: * 31.1ºC*
Mínima: *18.7ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jul 2011 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,7ºC

Mín - 16,7C

Rajada máxima - 74 km/h


----------



## F_R (27 Jul 2011 às 09:52)

Mínima 15.8ºC

Agora 23.8ºC


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jul 2011 às 12:15)

Boas,
Tempo muito quente, muito abafado, com uma temperatura de 28ºC e com vento fraco, cheira-me que vou o dia mais quente de Julho.


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jul 2011 às 12:21)

Tomar neste momento conta já com 36º e 32% de humidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jul 2011 às 12:23)

26,1ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## F_R (27 Jul 2011 às 13:10)

34.8ºC e 23% HR

A temperatura já esteve nos 35.3ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Jul 2011 às 13:12)

Boas

Tive uma mínima de 19,2ºC

Agora estão já 32,2ºC, 37%Hr, 1010,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (27 Jul 2011 às 13:39)

Mínima de 15.0ºC.

Agora estão 32.3ºC. O vento é fraco.


----------



## miguel (27 Jul 2011 às 14:08)

E já estão 34,2ºC


----------



## zejorge (27 Jul 2011 às 14:26)

Boa tarde

Sigo com 36,9º tendo no entanto já atingido os *37,1º*. A humidade está nos 25% e a pressão nos 1010,1 hpa com tendência para descer.


----------



## F_R (27 Jul 2011 às 15:16)

36.7ºC

Mas já esteve nos 37.7ºC


----------



## F_R (27 Jul 2011 às 16:29)

Já chegou aos 38.3ºC

humidade relativa nos 19%


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jul 2011 às 17:49)

Extremos de Hoje:

*35.6 °C (14:01 UTC)* Máxima Julho
*16.6 °C (05:30 UTC)*


----------



## F_R (27 Jul 2011 às 17:51)

Parece que a máxima é mesmo 38.3ºC

já começou a descer

neste momento 35.9ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Jul 2011 às 18:02)

Aqui em Setúbal a minha máxima foi de *35,6ºC*


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jul 2011 às 20:40)

Extremos de hoje 

37.9 °C (14:03 UTC)	
15.0 °C (05:42 UTC)

Neste momento 28.7º, +4.4º que ontem a mesma hora.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jul 2011 às 21:05)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 38.7ºC

T.Minima: 14.9ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 33.8Km/h


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jul 2011 às 22:12)

Hoje a temperatura chegou aos 31ºC (parece que nunca mais vou ter um mês de Julho sem temperaturas superiores a 30ºC). E só não foi mais alta porque a certa altura se levantou um vento bastante forte, que tirou muita gente das praias que estavam cheias. Atualmente estão 20ºC e o vento continua moderado.


----------



## F_R (27 Jul 2011 às 23:33)

Ainda 26.2ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Jul 2011 às 23:37)

Aqui estou a esta hora com 26,0ºC tem tudo para ser uma noite tropical!!


----------



## Geiras (27 Jul 2011 às 23:42)

miguel disse:


> Aqui estou a esta hora com 26,0ºC tem tudo para ser uma noite tropical!!



Eheh, por aqui o caminho não é o mesmo, já vou com 22.8ºC.

Máxima: *34.8ºC*


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2011 às 23:49)

Em Odivelas, o vento rodou para NE e a temperatura disparou.

Sigo com 25,8ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jul 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 29,3ºC

Mín - 15,4C

Rajada máxima - 60 km/h


----------



## Geiras (28 Jul 2011 às 08:44)

Bom dia! 

Mínima de hoje: 17.0ºC.
Neste momento 23.4ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## zejorge (28 Jul 2011 às 11:39)

Bom dia

Por aqui sigo com *32,3º* cerca de 1,5º acima do dia de ontem à mesma hora.
O vento é fraco de SSE


----------



## N_Fig (28 Jul 2011 às 13:14)

Hoje a temperatura desceu aos 12ºC, o que comparado com o resto do país parece um verdadeiro _inverno_... Mas atualmente já estão 33ºC e como o vento é fraco, isto parece é mais um verdadeiro _inferno_.

P.S.: E vá lá que a humidade anda baixa, pelos 45%.


----------



## miguel (28 Jul 2011 às 14:03)

Boas

Por Setúbal mínima de 18,4ºC lá se foi a possibilidade de mínima tropical que referi ontem, este ano nem uma única mínima tropical tive até agora!!

Neste momento estão 28,8ºC, 54%Hr, 1014,2hpa e vento fraco de SW que não deixa aquecer


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jul 2011 às 14:12)

Com o vento fraco de sul vai ser complicado atingir os 30ºC 

25,8ºC e 71%.


----------



## Lousano (28 Jul 2011 às 15:01)

Dia quente pela Lousã.

Céu limpo, vento fraco e 36,5ºC.


----------



## Geiras (28 Jul 2011 às 15:38)

Máxima de 31.9ºC.

Agora estão 29.1ºC e vento fraco de W.


----------



## F_R (28 Jul 2011 às 17:39)

Mínima 18.8ºC
Máxima 36.9ºC

Agora 36.2ºC


----------



## Lousano (28 Jul 2011 às 17:43)

A temperatura máxima foi de 37,8ºC

Neste momento 35,5ºC e vento 15/20km/h de Oeste.


----------



## miguel (28 Jul 2011 às 17:54)

Tive uma máxima muito mais baixa que ontem com apenas 29,3ºC

Agora 28,1ºC e continua o vento fraco de SW que tem se mantido todo o dia


----------



## HotSpot (28 Jul 2011 às 19:22)

Extremos de Hoje:

*31.5 °C (13:43 UTC)*
*16.5 °C (05:52 UTC)*


----------



## miguel (28 Jul 2011 às 20:56)

Inicio de noite com bastante humidade 88% e temperatura bem fresca 20,1ºC o vento é fraco de SW


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jul 2011 às 21:03)

Hoje vai ser uma noite pra cozer dentro de casa 

Lá fora 22,3ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jul 2011 às 21:15)

Há quanto tempo não havia um final de tarde sem vento? 

Ao contrário do que é normal, hoje o nevoeiro vai-se instalando a sul do cabo Raso. Consequências do vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jul 2011 às 21:52)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 37.8ºC

T.Minima: 16.2ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 29.5Km/h


----------



## miguel (28 Jul 2011 às 22:03)

Chegou o nevoeiro!! 18,8ºC, 92%Hr e vento fraco de SW


----------



## Lousano (28 Jul 2011 às 23:42)

Ainda 24,1ºC e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## F_R (28 Jul 2011 às 23:47)

Ainda 25.6ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Jul 2011 às 23:55)

Em Setúbal nevoeiro e uma humidade de 96% com temperatura de 18,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2011 às 23:58)

Em Moscavide ainda 24,1 ºC e 63 % de humidade.

Vento nulo.

Noite típica de Verão.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jul 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 27,1ºC

Mín - 17,6C

Rajada máxima - 34 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jul 2011 às 02:38)

Tá uma nevoeirada cerrada que vai lá vai 

18,2ºC e 89%.


----------



## tenente19 (29 Jul 2011 às 02:42)

Não se vê ponta em Corroios!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jul 2011 às 03:05)

tenente19 disse:


> Não se vê ponta em Corroios!



Aqui em Loures o que não se vê é ponta de nevoeiro()


----------



## tenente19 (29 Jul 2011 às 03:16)

Aqui em Corroios está um espetaculo, mas tenho q me deitar pq amanha trabalho
Boas observações!


----------



## AnDré (29 Jul 2011 às 04:04)

Há 1 hora atrás, quando era visível apenas no horizonte.







Agora, a subir pela avenida acima.






18ºC.


----------



## Lousano (29 Jul 2011 às 09:01)

Bom dia.

A temperatura durante a madrugada desceu bem, atingindo os 16,4ºC de temperatura mínima.

Neste momento céu limpo, vento nulo e 20,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (29 Jul 2011 às 09:27)

Tá frio 18,1ºC tá nevoeiro e muita humidade 97%Hr... enfim belo Verão este 3 dias quentes e 10 dias frescos


----------



## F_R (29 Jul 2011 às 10:40)

Mínima de 19.5ºC

Agora 25.8ºC


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jul 2011 às 12:34)

Hoje acho que vou ter um dia bastante frio: a temperatura desceu até aos 13ºC e depois apareceu nevoeiro, o que faz com que a temperatura ande nos 21ºC (com algum vento fraco a moderado), e não deve subir muito disto...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jul 2011 às 12:36)

19,8ºC com vento vento entre sul e oeste.

Que rico dia


----------



## F_R (29 Jul 2011 às 14:12)

Por aqui já nos 31.3ºC


----------



## Lousano (29 Jul 2011 às 14:15)

Aqui a temperatura máxima até ao momento foi de 32,2ºC.

Neste momento 31,1ºC e já com vento de 20 km/h de WNW.


----------



## Geiras (29 Jul 2011 às 16:30)

Boas

Depois de uma mínima de 17.3ºC e muito nevoeiro durante a madrugada e inicio da manhã, o dia é de céu limpo, vento fraco e variável, predominando de Sudoeste.

Máxima baixa para o que eu esperava, 26.0ºC


----------



## F_R (29 Jul 2011 às 17:27)

33.7ºC

Máxima 34.0ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Jul 2011 às 18:29)

Aqui andei a tarde toda com 20ºC agora é que está a aquecer e estou com a máxima neste momento de 24,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jul 2011 às 20:24)

Dia bem fresco a máxima não foi além dos 23,9ºC e andava-se bem na rua 

Agora 17,8ºC e 87%, se calhar vai ficar nevoeiro de novo.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jul 2011 às 20:48)

Como eu já devia ter adivinhado, o tempo quente por aqui acabou-se por cifrar em dois dias com máximas de mais de 30ºC e no dia a seguir a temperatura não passa dos 22ºC. Agora estão 20ºC, vento fraco, céu muito nublado e vai caindo cacimba.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jul 2011 às 22:08)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.4ºC

T.Minima: 17.0ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 29.5ºKm/h.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Jul 2011 às 22:20)

Extremos de Hoje:

*28.2 °C (14:07 UTC)*
*16.1 °C (04:16 UTC)*

Hoje foi mais fresco e com a H.R. em valores algo elevados para a época do ano.


----------



## Lousano (29 Jul 2011 às 23:07)

Neste momento já 17,6ºC e vamos regressar às temperaturas mínimas bem frescas.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jul 2011 às 23:34)

Eu pelo contrário acho q vou ter uma mínima a modos que pelo quente, é certo que estão 18ºC mas com o nevoeiro não deve descer muito mais (penso eu; já não era a primeira vez que me enganava).


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jul 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,9ºC

Mín - 16,0C

Rajada máxima - 48 km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2011 às 10:55)

Máxima ontem de 29,0 ºC.

Dias quentes qb, mas um mês até ao momento bastante contido, sem que se ultrapasse a média normal para Julho.


----------



## Geiras (30 Jul 2011 às 15:51)

Anda tudo na praia 

Acabei de vir de Setúbal, onde o céu permaneceu nublado até por volta das 9h, se não tanto.

Mínima de 13.2ºC na Quinta do Conde.

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco e 28.6ºC.


----------



## F_R (30 Jul 2011 às 19:53)

Mínima 16.4ºC
Máxima 29.6ºC

Agora 24.2ºC


----------



## Lousano (30 Jul 2011 às 20:41)

O dia foi de céu limpo após neblina ao príncipio da manhã e vento moderado de WNW durante a tarde.

Tmax: 29,0ºC

Tmin: 16,2ºC

Tactual: 22,0ºC


----------



## Fantkboy (30 Jul 2011 às 22:49)

perdoem me o Off-tópic... Mas alguem sabe o que se passa por estes lados? (Odivelas) Está um fumo e um cheiro a queimado que nem se pode! Um incêndio com esta intensidade de vento não pode ser bom!


----------



## Geiras (30 Jul 2011 às 23:25)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: * 28.9ºC*
Mínima: *13.2ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (30 Jul 2011 às 23:27)

Extremos de Hoje:

*28.8 °C (13:50 UTC)*
*15.2 °C (01:41 UTC)*


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2011 às 23:35)

Máxima em Setúbal de 29,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jul 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,0ºC

Mín - 16,5C

Rajada máxima - 61 km/h


----------



## N_Fig (31 Jul 2011 às 10:36)

Boas,
Aqui pela Figueira o céu está nublado, o vento é fraco e estão 19ºC, mas o céu parece estar a querer limpar.


----------



## F_R (31 Jul 2011 às 11:53)

Mínima 16,1ºC

Agora 25,7ºC


----------



## NfrG (31 Jul 2011 às 14:21)

Céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco e 25ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Jul 2011 às 14:40)

Boas. Poderá ser impressão minha, mas parece-me haver uns "mini CB's" a Este daqui.


----------



## Geiras (31 Jul 2011 às 16:33)

Boas

Mínima de 14.2ºC.

Neste momento estão 30.1ºC, vento fraco a moderado de NW e a pressão atmosférica tem estado a descer, agora é de 1011hPa.

Máxima até agora de 30.4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jul 2011 às 21:01)

Os cirros tomam conta dos céus.


----------



## Geiras (31 Jul 2011 às 21:10)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx: *30.6ºC*
Mín: *14.2ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Jul 2011 às 22:00)

Boa noite

A Máxima de hoje foi de 32.8ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,8ºC

Mín - 16,7C

Rajada máxima - 63 km/h


----------

